# What's in your Garden?



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I used to do conventional gardening but now I do raised beds. I can better control pests, fertilization, and water. Last year I tried sweet corn in a raised bed and was extremely successful so I'm doing it again but with slightly more spacing. That is going to kick my tomatoes out so I took 2 stock tanks that were rusted out in the bottom and cut them to size.









Forgot to pick up a new soaker hose, will add straw once I get it laid.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Absolutely nothing it won’t stop raining long enough to dry out to work the soil. Nuts just nuts.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Nothing yet. To cold here yet. Froze last night but should start warming up soon.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Onions and radish. Too cold for tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Corn, tomatoes, string beans and squash. Waiting to do second plantings.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've walked past mine twice, and that's it, I have places in the yard I can't mow for the first time ever. I normally only have one spot I have to stay out of. If the yards too wet then forget about the garden


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Just had another gully washer


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2 onion varieties close to harvest time, lettuce, 5 varieties of tomatoes, okra, sweet corn and two varieties of beans. Cukes and melons soon and pumpkins in July.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm trying a new to me sweet corn variety called Sweet Opal Hybrid. I'm a huge fan of Silver Queen so I hope it doesn't disappoint. I have a Silver Queen variety that I planted last year that I saved from the cob, testing germination currently, hasn't sprouted yet. Will plant a patch every 2 weeks.

7 plants of Tomatoes are Better Bush, Centennial, Super Sweet Cherry, and German Johnson. I was planting Early Girls for the last few years but I wasn't happy with their performance last year.

Have one orange pepper plant.

I used to do zucchini, squash, and cucumbers but I couldn't eat or give them away fast enough so now take what I need off of my friends.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Currently....weeds


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

What's in my garden?

Mud


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

stack em up said:


> What's in my garden?
> 
> Mud


I was thinking of saying that, but then thought no I would still might need to have a higher raised bed. Possibly putting pontoons on the side of BW's style of raised beds would be an option. 

Larry


----------

